# Bonding and age



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

At what age is a puppy most likely to develop the strongest possible bond with its owner? Obviously the owner would have to put forth some effort to get the strongest bond, but at what age(s) would these efforts reap the most rewards? 

I'm not looking or anything, but a friend of mine told me Lupa is unusually bonded to me, especially considering I got her when she was 6 or 7 months old. :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont think there's any specific age. Zena was 4 when we brought her home and she bonded to me. Shelby is one and she bonded to me almost immediately. Shasta bonded to me the 2nd day she was home with us and she was 12 weeks. Riley was 5 months when he bonded to my husband and myself. Some dogs just bonded quickly and strongly.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree with KZoppa. There really is no perticualr age. Pups bond to family very well, but, similarly, an adopted older dog can develop a huge bond to its family.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

I agree that there is no specific age. Eva rode home with me from W.Va in the back of my old 4runner for two hours at 7 weeks and I believe began bonding then with me. I spoke to her in soothing tones the whole ride and she only whimpered a few times, clearly imprinting my voice.

Now at 2 1/2 she has the GSD loyalty you read about! She will follow me anywhere, follows my every move in the house, and will stay by my side and not bolt. The leash on our walks is merely a formality, and for her safety.

If you take in a dog of any age and show it a good life with love, it will bond with you.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree also. My previous dogs were all adults when I got them. My Aussie was 4 years old - "a private adoption". His previous owner even met us (I said she was always welcome) one day in the park. He was polite but never looked back at her. The same with a friend he used to spend weekends with. It's not the age - it is the love you give your dog that forms the bond.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the bond happens with time and time spent.
i don't think there's a certain time you notice the bond.
it happens over time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I brought Uschi home at 8 weeks old, I work from home so I was with her 24 hrs a day. She's 11 mos now and we still don't have a very strong gsd type of bond. She's very close to my husband and she's obedient with me but she seems to view me as the source of food and play. Just the opposite with Stosh, same age when I got him home and it seemed as though he was already 'my dog' after the hour long ride home. He's very strongly bonded to me at 8 mos now. I think Uschi would be happy to live with her best friend Moose and his owners and never miss me. So I agree, bonding is not age defined.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Eva von Selah said:


> I agree that there is no specific age. Eva rode home with me from W.Va in the back of my old 4runner for two hours at 7 weeks and I believe began bonding then with me. I spoke to her in soothing tones the whole ride and she only whimpered a few times, clearly imprinting my voice.
> 
> Now at 2 1/2 she has the GSD loyalty you read about! *She will follow me anywhere, follows my every move in the house, and will stay by my side and not bolt. The leash on our walks is merely a formality, and for her safety.*
> 
> If you take in a dog of any age and show it a good life with love, it will bond with you.


This is exactly how my GSD Sinister is. I got him when he was 11 weeks old, we are inseperable. :wub:


----------

